
I hate hiring managers - thisnewusername
https://medium.com/@TreyceMeredith/thanks-but-i-have-accepted-another-offer-aaf90107ddb
======
Powerofmene
It is difficult to believe that someone who would go on such a rant would be
any different in the workplace when things did not go his way. I agree that
the hiring process is not perfect and he certainly has some valid complaints,
however, it is not a wise move to be so flippant about something so important.

It would be great if everyone received a timely email response but you need to
remember that hiring managers receive hundreds of other emails inquiring about
their application/interview as well. It is difficult to respond to each and
every one of these when you have no information you can share. Yes it is easy
to say, a quick email in response to say just that is at least a response, but
if the hiring manager has one hour for all administrative tasks beyond
conducting interviews then responding to hundreds of individual emails is just
not feasible. Also, just like at a doctors office, repeated emails or calls
simply delays the response time for everyone.

Missed meetings/Repeatedly rescheduling: clearly that individual needs to hire
people to help but I would have to ask myself if I would want to work with
someone who cannot manage their time or prioritize their time such as this
individual. Emergencies happen but I am sorry, if a 45 second telephone call
cannot precede going out to dinner then I do not want to work with this
company.

It is important to learn that every company is different but before you light
that match and burn bridges, you may want to talk to others in your industry
to gauge things like responsiveness to emails, etc. Or better yet, ask during
your interview when you can expect a response or feedback from your interview.
Repeatedly emailing or calling is not likely leaving the impression that you
think that it is. If you want to leave an impression, send a handwritten note
thanking the interviewer for their time and reiterating your interest in their
company and stating you are looking forward to hearing from them. This will
leave a positive impression rather than the impression that you are impatient,
pushy, or I tolerate of the demands of he hiring managers time or job.
Remember they are instrumental in determining if you make it to the next level
of interviews etc.

------
tuxracer
> In school my teachers who would advise me on getting jobs would say “email
> them until they reply, everyone is super busy.” Well here’s the deal, so am
> I.

Good lord we're spoiled. It would be helpful if people would chat with friends
in other industries about their experiences job hunting before writing bratty
diatribes like this. There are some legit gripes in here but it's covered in
such a thick coat of entitlement it's hard to stomach.

------
zng
At first I thought you hated to hire someone who will be a manager.

------
boyce
Genuine question:

Recruiters/employers of HN, how do you filter out this type of applicant?

~~~
quickthrower2
I can think of 5 ways

------
angryasian
I wouldn't hire this guy just based on his attitude. The only one I agree with
here is skipping meetings is rude

